# New Indoor offroad track In Winchester VA



## mp3ranger (Jul 19, 2006)

Their is a new hobby shop and a indoor track open in Winchester, Va
The owners are Chad and Lauren Greathouse .
540-545-4137
Eastcoast Hobbies
126 Windy Hill Lane
Winchester, Va 22602


----------



## mp3ranger (Jul 19, 2006)

Eastcoast Hobbies


----------



## mp3ranger (Jul 19, 2006)

video of rc18 race 






Video of a slash race at the track 







Here a video that channel 3 news did on the track.

http://www.tv3winchester.com/home/headlines/37742689.html


----------

